# Spooky, black mini rex, needs a nice place to live.



## JeffS (Aug 11, 2009)

Spooky @ http://www.cahs-lansing.org/

He's been at the shelter in Lansing, MI for a while now, watching other bunnies come and go. When I go to the shelter I give him nose rubs and he loves it very much. Even a much more moody lop got adopted quicker than Spooky. 

On a side note, someone found an abandoned Flemish Giant who was huge and very fat. She was adorable and very sweet! I'm surprised she found a home so fast, but very glad. Bye bye Big Bertha!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 11, 2009)

ooohhh poor Spooky, looks like my Benny. Good luck to him. I know that Black animals are harder to adopt out.


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 11, 2009)

Black animals are harder to adopt out? I always thought it was the white animals (especially if they have pink eyes)


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 11, 2009)

White animals with red eyes are hard to adopt out too. I have heard that black a nimals are harder to adopt out too because to alot of people they are scary and hard to read because they are all black, this is true thinking with people for dogs. Not true but this is what people think. Alot of people think that the white animals with red eyes are scary too. 

i hope Spooky gets adopted soon


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 14, 2009)

He's so pretty!! Reminds me of the handsome Poe!


----------



## JeffS (Sep 10, 2009)

It's been almost a month since I posted about Spooky, and he's still there. 

I saw him a few days ago and he seems to be managing okay.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 30, 2009)

Not seeing his direct link here.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 30, 2009)

Click his name Spoopy in the start of the post.


----------



## JeffS (Oct 19, 2009)

I first posted for Spooky back in August, but Spooky is still at the shelter. BUMP FOR SPOOKY!

Cookiemonster has been there almost as long as Spooky. 

They also have a new Angora who is 1 and something years, and a 7 year old ... I dunno, a normal bunny. She's gray.


----------



## happatk (Oct 19, 2009)

I wonder why he can't get a home. He looks and sounds like a good bunny.  Same for Cookiemonster. Are they both on Petfinder? Maybe that'd help.


----------



## sharlaelizabeth (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh, Spooky is sweet. I hope he finds his forever home soon.


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Oct 19, 2009)

I have a soft spot for black bunnies. I wish I where closer, Mini Rex are great buns  Good luck!


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 19, 2009)

Ohh poor thing. He's so cute. I love black bunnies. They have a lovely shine to them. I hope he gets a home soon.


----------

